# my breeding post (keeping everyone updated)



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

i was asked in a previous post to update on how my breeding was going so im gonna make a journal type thing and try to update regularly.


Male- dr ct, about 5months old monster/marble http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/cinnafab10/HPIM0391.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v688/cinnafab10/HPIM0400.jpg
**he is not flaring in either of these pics, when he flares he is nearly a half-sun

Female- dr ct, marble she is clear with red and clear fins. she is either the same size or SLIGHTLY larger than the male but hardly. i will get some pics of her soon

they are in the breeding tank but seperated right now, male got his styrofoam cup today they are in a 10 gallon tank about 5 inches full and she is in a clear container about 1/2 gal that is hanging from the top, he pretty much ignores her but i think he is starting a new bubblenest.... i destroyed his with the water change today.

in a couple days im putting them together so wish me luck 


also if i have any extra fry after i distribute to the people who have already claimed some and i have taken my few out, i may be willing to give the rest away if you pay for the shipping, it will be winter so they MUST be overnighted... if you are interested just send a pm my way and i will let you know if i have any extras when the time comes.


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

even threw the blur [lD] you can still tel he is a very beautiful Beta! Good luck with their kids and the whole experience.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thanks for the update and good luck with the breeding.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

lol well this is a quick update, i got nothin to do for a few min so i thought id check in. female is doing the nose down swim and the male is building a bubblenest attached to the outside of the styrofoam cup (isint it supposed to be inside?) hes been using it as a hiding cave... apparently hiding from me cause everything else lookes in from the side not the top.
i will let you know when i put them together.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Would the styrofoam cup work better if you would have let him start his nest first, then put the cup over it to give him the hint that thats what its for? Just an idea.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

he has a nest going again (destroyed the last one) on the wall of the aquarium, i think if i moved the cup it would be destroyed. hes finally taken an interest int he girl so i hope to put them together tonight.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great ! You'll have fry by the end of the week, I bet.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

hope so  keep your fingers crossed, still gotta get pics of the girl.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Keep us updated. I'm going to try and breed a pair of mine very soon and would like to see how yours goes.


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

just released female, some chasing and flaring but no all out fighting/nipping she discovered if she sits really still near the wall on the bottom he leaves her alone.


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

i think i have eggs  i cant tell for sure because its under the styrofoam cup but i think i have them! YAY! female has a few nips on tail but nothing serious, male is fine. IM SO EXCITED!


----------



## Haeclark (Sep 5, 2008)

w00t! 

good luck with your little babies  Try to get pics when they hatch if you can


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!  I knew you'd have babies by the weekend.  I'm glad your pair got through the breeding in good shape.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oops! My last post went twice for some reason. Sorry!


----------



## nav2008 (Jul 17, 2008)

silly scorch, he has like ocd for his bubble nests, he keeps building others and destroying previous ones, each one is in a new place. i have a couple mini nests and a few good sized ones in there right now (minis are the leftovers of old ones and begenning of new ones. both fish are doing well, i will tell everyoen when the babies hatch


----------



## s72450 (Sep 15, 2008)

You might be in for alot of babies, lol.


----------



## GuppyColorMaker (Nov 17, 2008)

In A While, I Will Be Chasing After A 10gal Because I've Been Wanting To Breed Bettas, Like, My Whole Life.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Can't wait to see pics of the babies!!! I may try my hand at breeding someday, so this is really neat. How easy was it for you to find homes for them all? That's my biggest concern.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think it would be neat to breed but I know it's a lot of work and you have to have all the right equipment and food for the babies. I wouldn't be able to find a home for one much less 20 or more. It would be neat to see them grow from almost microscopic to full grown beautiful bettas.


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

GuppyColorMaker said:


> In A While, I Will Be Chasing After A 10gal Because I've Been Wanting To Breed Bettas, Like, My Whole Life.


Breeding bettas takes a whole lot more than just a 10g tank. You really need something like a 20 long for the breeding pair so that they have room to get away from one another. Then, you need something like a 40g breeder for all of the fry. As they grow, you also need a gallon jar with an airstone for each male. You also need live foods for the young fry. Finally, as was pointed out, you need to find homes for all of these fish, which can be difficult.

If you're interested in breeding fish, I would definitely recommend something easier to start with. Of course, livebearers like guppies are very easy to breed, but if you're looking for something with really interesting breeding habits that's still easy to do, I recommend getting a pair of kribensis cichlids.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Yeah, and not to mention that you would probably need to heat the entire room in the 80 degree range. I mean, with all those males in jars it would be pretty impossible to buy heaters that work for one, and are small enough. Plus, that would cost you quite a bit of money. And, on top of all that, you would need to have time to feed, change water, and care for all those bettas in different tanks/containers. It's a lot of work and money, which is why I am not even thinking of it until later when I have the space and resources to make it work.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It takes a lot of research, too, so you know what you are doing.


----------

